# It's over.



## trainwreck2016 (May 27, 2016)

My life really feels like a train wreck.

I am not real sure why I am here. I guess I'm lonely. Hurt. Mad. Disappointed. Feeling foolish and stupid. 

5 years down the drain. 

We have no children together. We aren't married. We live together. It sucks. 

Tonight is night one of him being God knows where doing God knows what. 
I'm keeping it together for the most part. 

I truly feel like I will break in half. 

But I ended it. A simple text after a week long fight that seems to be the cycle we're in. We're in, I guess. 

My heart is broken.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

Sorry to hear this. Breaking up is hard. There's a hole in your heart right now.

But there must have been a good reason why you broke up with him. I figure you need to get your own life in order. And you will. Time will let the hole in your heart heal.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Although it hurts now, you will do better if you learn from the experience. 

Not to belittle your time invested, but I wasted 13 years with the wrong person. Some posters have wasted 20...40+ years. We are all capable of growing, learning, and making great lives for ourselves, regardless of our age. 

I truly believe that.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Satya said:


> Some posters have wasted 20...40+ years. We are all capable of growing, learning, and making great lives for ourselves, regardless of our age.
> 
> I truly believe that.


Count me as one of the ones who spent 20 years in a sad, controlling, sexless marriage. But it was not a total waste -- I got my two beautiful children from that union. Wouldn't change a SINGLE part of my life because it all led me to where I am now.

OP... Hang in there and accept the fact that it's ALL part of that mysterious tapestry we call "life"...

Keep moving forward.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

When my 1st wife died in 2002 I had similar feelings. I did like what is called “the 180” here. Started doing the things that I did b4 we were together that brought me joy. This helped build me back up & led to so many new and happy things in my life. 

I switched my bedroom & rearranged my home. Through more efferent in to my job. Took long hikes & bike rides. Rediscovered old hobbies. Looked up friends I had lost contact with. Started dabbling in dating again. It was all scary, difficult and new; I kept telling myself thet I need to move forward, just one step in front of the next.

Do almost anything but wallow in your lost.


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

As hard as this is it is good to get out now before any children. It might seem like a waste of time but take it all as lessons learned. Be thankful that you did not marry and start a family. I could saying I wasted 27 years of my life to my STBXH but rather than see it that way I am looking forward to a new life and leaving the hurt behind.


----------

